# Bluetooth Microphone problems Alpine CDE-HD149BT



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I've had my radio for about 8 months now. When I first installed it back in October everything worked great, for two months. It then sat over the winter and when I drove the car again in March the Microphone stopped working. Voice calling doesn't work and when I get a call the caller can't hear me.

The bluetooth works great otherwise. It always auto connects, Bluetooth audio works flawlessly, it's just the mic issues. I've tried two other phones and the same thing. I replaced the mic late last night and it was working fine with the new one when I tested it in the driveway. This morning the issue came back.

The only thing I can think of is the Mic port has a bad connection or there's an issue with the radio itself. Does anyone know if there's a firmware update? any other ideas? 

Thanks,


----------



## The Car Audio Chronicles (May 1, 2015)

qwank said:


> I've had my radio for about 8 months now. When I first installed it back in October everything worked great, for two months. It then sat over the winter and when I drove the car again in March the Microphone stopped working. Voice calling doesn't work and when I get a call the caller can't hear me.
> 
> The bluetooth works great otherwise. It always auto connects, Bluetooth audio works flawlessly, it's just the mic issues. I've tried two other phones and the same thing. I replaced the mic late last night and it was working fine with the new one when I tested it in the driveway. This morning the issue came back.
> 
> ...


Have you tried duplicating the problem with a different phone to eliminate your phone as the problem?


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, I tried two other phones


----------



## The Car Audio Chronicles (May 1, 2015)

qwank said:


> Yes, I tried two other phones


Looks like the only thing left to do is swap out the head unit. If you buy another one from a brick and mortar retailer with a good return policy you can at least use their radio to troubleshoot for a couple of days. 

Or I guess if you are still under warranty you can send it in to alpine. Expect a couple months wait before they return your head unit.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Contact Alpine. You will literally end up talking to an American human being. They'll get the serial number, tell you if you need a firmware update or not.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks guys, I bought it from an Ebay seller so I'm pretty sure it's not covered under Alpine's warranty. Maybe I can still do an update though, I didn't see any updates for this radio on thier website though


----------



## The Car Audio Chronicles (May 1, 2015)

qwank said:


> thanks guys, I bought it from an Ebay seller so I'm pretty sure it's not covered under Alpine's warranty. Maybe I can still do an update though, I didn't see any updates for this radio on thier website though


Let me know if you find an update that fixes it...it would be appreciated


----------



## Cityhunt3r (Feb 26, 2020)

qwank said:


> I've had my radio for about 8 months now. When I first installed it back in October everything worked great, for two months. It then sat over the winter and when I drove the car again in March the Microphone stopped working. Voice calling doesn't work and when I get a call the caller can't hear me.
> 
> The bluetooth works great otherwise. It always auto connects, Bluetooth audio works flawlessly, it's just the mic issues. I've tried two other phones and the same thing. I replaced the mic late last night and it was working fine with the new one when I tested it in the driveway. This morning the issue came back.
> 
> ...


I put the plug into the wrong hole. I had it plugged into auxillarywhichbis a black wire hanging off the top back section of the radio. The correct port is the one above the rem port or the top hole in the center of the back panel of the radio.


----------



## Sawadee Builders (Apr 30, 2021)

Cityhunt3r said:


> I put the plug into the wrong hole. I had it plugged into auxillarywhichbis a black wire hanging off the top back section of the radio. The correct port is the one above the rem port or the top hole in the center of the back panel of the radio.
> View attachment 262439


How was it working before you parked it for the winter?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Sawadee Builders said:


> How was it working before you parked it for the winter?


Different username 😉


----------

